# Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt



## heuki1983 (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich wollte am Wochenende mal das Erste mal zur ELBE !!

Nur habe ich da schon soviel schlechtes gehört das ich voll verunsichert bin ...

1. Man braucht einen Zufahrtsschein fürs Auto sonst darf man da garnicht ran fahren !?

2. Autos darf man generell nirgends an der Elbe parken !?

Nun meine frage, gibt es in Sachsen-Anhalt irgendwo die möglichkeit ohne diesen zufahrtsschein in die nähe der Elbe zu kommen? 

Einen kurzen Fussmarsch würde ich schon in kauf nehmen ^^


Gruß


----------



## heuki1983 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Darf man als DAV - Angler bei Schönebeck an die Elbe und geht da was auf Zander und Wels??


----------



## Marco 82 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hallo heuki,

das Problem mit dem Wegenutzungsrecht kenne ich und ich hoffe, dass sich diesbezüglich im nächsten Jahr etwas ändert.
Derzeit gibt es nur limitierte Karten für die Nutzung einiger Zufahrtswege, dies betrifft z.B. die Ostseite im Bereich Grünewalde bis Ranis (bin mir aber nicht sicher).Um herauszufinden welche Wege du ohne Sondergenehmigung befahren darfst, fragst du am besten in deinem Verein nach, oder im hiesiegen Angelladen.

Meines Wissens sind frei zu befahren:



Alte Ziegelei bei Zackmünde (tiefe Buhnen und gerade Strecke)
Strecke zwischen SBK und MD (Zufahrt über Feldweg kurz nach dem Ortsausgang SBK)-(Buhnen, z.T. tief)
Elbe-Saale Mündung bei Barby (gerade Srecke, Saale ist tief)


Elbe in SBK (Parkplatz Teutloff)- (Gerade Strecke, flach, Achtung viele Hänger)
Für die Elbe bei Glinde (bis Km 305) brauchst du eine Extrakarte, da kein DAV-Gewässer.

Sonst darfst du überall an der Elbe angeln, siehe Gewässerverzeichneis "Elbe von Km 305-320 beidseitig".
Sollte dir im Raum SBK keine Stelle zusagen, oder besetzt sein, kannst auch nach MD ausweichen, oder du probierst es an der Saale im Raum Calbe. 

Zu deinen Zielfischen:

Mit der Welsangelei habe ich keine Erfahrung, außer das ich als Beifang schon unzählige Babywelse (bis 40 cm) beim Feedern, bzw. Grundangeln hatte.Mama- und Papawels dürften also ebenso vorhanden sein.

Zander hatte ich bis jetzt nur auf GuFi (bis 65 cm), auf KöFi leider noch nicht, da wahren die Krabben immer schneller, daher empfehle ich eine Posenmontage, falls möglich(Buhne).

Die von mir oben aufgeführten Stellen bieten meiner Meinung nach gute Chancen einen deiner Zielfische zu erbeuten. Als Elbe-Neuling kannst du dir m.H. der Suchfunktion oder Google-Suche Infos über Standorte und Montagen bezüglich deiner Zielfische, bzw. Flussangelei einholen falls du diese benötigst.

P.S. Lass dir das Angeln an der Elbe nicht vermiesen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, berrichte doch mal, ob es sich gelohnt hat.

MfG Marco


----------



## kosh87 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gute Stellen sind nicht einfach zu finden, aber es gibt genug die Methoden die ausfindig zu machen > wie auch schon erwähnt. 
Bei der Hitze kann ich dir das Angeln nur nachts empfehlen.

Bei uns gibt es spezielle Schilder, Wo du dein Auto als Angler Parken kannst. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> Hallo heuki,
> 
> das Problem mit dem Wegenutzungsrecht kenne ich und ich hoffe, dass sich diesbezüglich im nächsten Jahr etwas ändert.
> Derzeit gibt es nur limitierte Karten für die Nutzung einiger Zufahrtswege, dies betrifft z.B. die Ostseite im Bereich Grünewalde bis Ranis (bin mir aber nicht sicher).Um herauszufinden welche Wege du ohne Sondergenehmigung befahren darfst, fragst du am besten in deinem Verein nach, oder im hiesiegen Angelladen.
> ...




Die Karte brauch man von 301 bis km 307


nicht das du bei 305 angelst da darfst du noch nicht mit DAV


Elbe-Saale Mündung bei Barby (gerade Srecke, Saale ist tief)

Da brauch man eine extra Karte das ist auch gepachtet 

Strecke zwischen SBK und MD (Zufahrt über Feldweg kurz nach dem Ortsausgang SBK)-(Buhnen, z.T. tief)


Würde ich nicht riskiren auf das Feld zu fahren die Wapo findet das mit Sicherheit nicht gut 


"daher empfehle ich eine Posenmontage, falls möglich(Buhne)."


Mit einer Pose in der Buhne |kopfkrat da bieten sich dir eher schlechte Changsen weil du nie in der richtigen Tiefe angelst deine Pose an den falschen Stellen rumoxidiert wo deine Mongtage eigentlich an der Srömungskannte seinen sollte also Grundmongtage mit Fluor Carbon Vorfach


----------



## Marco 82 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

@ Wutz



Die Elbe ist, wie im aktuellen Gewässerverzeichnis beschrieben, zwischen km 30*5*-320 beidseitig beangelbar (vorrausgesetzt DAV-Mitgliedschaft).


Auch die Saale ist im Bereich der Mündung, bzw. im Altkreis Schönebeck, d.h. Barby-Calbe (siehe Gewässerverzeichnis) für DAV-Mitglieder zu beangeln, d.h. *kein* Extraschein nötig.


Für das Befahren des Feldweges zu den Buhnen zwischen SBK und MD ist eine Genehmigung nötig, dieser ist nicht wie von mir geschrieben frei zu befahren. Diese Genehmigung ist ebenfalls nicht limitiert, sondern kann gegen eine Gebühr von 1€ beim Verein beantragt werden (ist Personengebunden). Sorry für die falsche Info, da war ich nicht auf dem Laufenden.

@ heuki 
Solltest du nicht in einem ortsansessigen Verein sein, könntest du auch beim KAV-SBK nachfragen, ob du eine Genehmigung bekommst, oder du fährst halt eine andere Stelle an.

Was das Angeln mit Pose angeht, so ist dies m.M. nach die einzige Alternative um den Krabben aus dem Weg zu gehen, die mehr als nur lästig sein können.
Und die Tiefe kann man wohl ausloten, was noch den zusätzlichen Vorteil bringt, einen Eindruck über die Tiefenverhältnisse (= mögliche Standorte der Fische) zu bekommen. Posen- oder Grundangelei den Vorzug zu geben hängt halt von den jeweiligen Verhältnissen ab, funktionieren tut beides.

Meine Angaben bezüglich der von mir angegebenen Angelstellen habe ich mit dem Gewässerverzeichnis abgeglichen und mit meinem Angelhändler Rücksprache gehalten (wurden bestätigt). Auch die Fahrgenehmigung habe ich dort einsehen können ( ist nur nötig für siehe oben + Feldwege SBK Ostufer)

MfG Marco


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mich hatte mal ein Aufseher drauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich doch bitte erst ab 307 angeln sollte aber das ist schon etwas her wird sich dann geänder haben da war ich wohl nicht auf dem laufenden.Und der eine Euro macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett also sorry hast du an der Saale Mündug schonmal etwas gefangen???


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Um zu der Pose zu kommen.
Ich sehe die Grundmongtage klar im Vorteil wenn diese gut an der Strömungskante und in einer tiefen Region platziert ist dann geht da auch ein Zander drauf und keine Krabbe ich spreche da aus Erfahrung:q


----------



## Marco 82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Naja, vielleicht hast du ja auch an der Stelle gesessen, an der der Aufseher auch gern gesessen hätte... . 
Aber ich will niemandem was böses unterstellen, im Zweifel hilft da nur das Gewässerverzeichnis, das ist verbindlich.
Ich orientiere mich auch daran, wenn ich in mir unbekannten Gewässern angle, oder ich frage beim lokalen Angelhändler, der hat meißtens noch einige Tips parat.

Was die Elbe-Saale Mündung angeht, so habe ich dort noch keine großen Erfolge verbuchen können, allerdings angle ich dort auch nicht sehr häufig, da bin ich zu bequem, hab ja die Elbe vor der Haustür.
Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass die Stelle kein Potenzial hat. Weißfisch, also Futter für die Räuber, ist reichlich vorhanden. Auch findest du dort auf kurzer Strecke die unterschiedlichsten Strömungs-, Grundstrucktur und Tiefenverhältnisse.
Du erreichst die Stelle über den Feldweg, der unmittelbar rechts aus Richtung SBK-bzw. links nach Übersetzen mit der Fähre aus Richtung Zerbst, vor der Fähranlegestelle abzweigt (den darf man befahren).

Deine Erfahrung/Erfolg beim Zander.-Grundangeln mit KöFi zweifle ich in keinster Weise an, schon wegen dem Prachtkerl auf deinem Foto. Nur ist es eben so, dass sich an meinen KöFis bisher nur die Krabben sattgefressen haben, ob an der Strömungskante, in der Strömung oder in der Buhne. Das Repertoir reichte von feinsäuberlich augeweidet (Krabbe mit Tischmanieren), über grobschlächtig zerfleddert (ungehobelte Krabbe), bishin zum abgeschnittenen Vorfach (kleptomanische Krabbe).

Wie dem auch sei, werds mal wieder auf Grund versuchen, vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal ein Zander an meinen Köder.

MfG Marco


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Besten dank für deine infos ich werde es da mal versuchen und bescheid geben wie es da gelaufen ist denn diese Stelle ist wirklich interesannt.

Beim Grundangeln kann man den Köder etwas auftreiben lassen hast du da mal versucht mache ich immer so und wenn der Zander den Köfi dann taumeln sieht nimmt er ihn dann versuch es mal#6


----------



## jannisO (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Die Karte brauch man von 301 bis km 307
> 
> 
> nicht das du bei 305 angelst da darfst du noch nicht mit DAV
> ...



ach je glaub sitz bei 306 immer. da muß ich Freitag mal drauf achten  wenn ich meine Gastkarte wieder holle nich das ich immer falsch sitz und  dann gibts Ärger. mal sehen was dieses we geht. die letzten zwei  freitage waren eine Katastrophe.
Fisch wenig aber Mücken mehr als genug


----------



## WUTZ82 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ne Jannis hat sich wohl nicht bestätigt was ich da geschrieben habe ich hatte da mal ein problem mit einem Aufseher aber der wollte mich wohl nur vertreiben oder die Gesetzteslage hat sich einfach verändert auf jeden Fall darfst du da angeln


----------



## jannisO (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

also ich hab auch mal drauf geachtet. falsch hab ich nie gesessen zum  glück auch wenn ich bisher nie kontrolliert wurde. mein lieblingskopf liegt von km 306 etwa 3 km Fluß auf. dort angle ich gern auf Aal. Karte kauf ich mir immer in Zerbst dafür. Mit Gufi beangle ich die 306 Flußabwärts. Karte kauf ich hier in SBK.
Ich war nun auch zwei Tage wieder dort. Mein Lieblingskopf hatte sich durch das letzte Hochwasser sehr verändert. Noch dazu ist das flache Wasser gekommen. So entschloß ich mich in SBK ne Karte zu kaufen und hab bei km 206,5 etwa gesessen. Das Ergebnis in den zwei Tagen war mehr als schlecht. Zwei kleine Welse ein etwa 35cm Aal. Dazu einen Sonnenbrand vom feinsten, welcher mir einen Gelben bescherte für drei Tage


----------



## WUTZ82 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn du das nächste mal dahin fährst sag mir mal bescheid dann treffen wir uns mal dann zeige ich dir mal gute Aalstellen in der Gegend da brauchst du auch keine Karte.


----------



## jannisO (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste mal dahin fährst sag mir mal bescheid dann treffen wir uns mal dann zeige ich dir mal gute Aalstellen in der Gegend da brauchst du auch keine Karte.




Wutz kann es sein das die in SBK ne neue Elbbrücke bauen. Sieht irgend wie so aus wenn ich da lang fahr. Wäre für mich auch nicht schlecht, da wie ich vermute die neue Brücke auf der SBK Seite raus kommen dürfte, so das man nicht durch den ganzen Ort fahren muß, sondern über die Umgehungsstraße .


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ja richtig gesehen die machen da eine Umgehung kannst dann glaube ich direkt von der A14 da drauf fahren ist nicht schlecht


----------



## heuki1983 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hey Wutz,

Du wollen wir nicht mal zusammen los ....

Wie du an meinem Thread erkannt hast bin ich neu in sachen Elbe oder Saale !!

Würde mich freuen mal mit nem erfahrenen Angler loszuziehen ^^

:vik:FETTEN DANK FÜR EUE ANWORTEN:vik:

( Haben mir sehr geholfen)  #6


----------



## Ecke86 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste mal dahin fährst sag mir mal bescheid dann treffen wir uns mal dann zeige ich dir mal gute Aalstellen in der Gegend da brauchst du auch keine Karte.



Verrätst du mir auch n paar gute Stellen? War die letzten 2 Tage in Lostau an ner Elbe...und so viel war da nich los! Pro Nacht 1 Aal is nicht viel...und auch nur 50er...

Und vielleicht weißt ja auch wo man gut mit Wobbler und GuFi losziehen kann?!


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Hey Wutz,
> 
> Du wollen wir nicht mal zusammen los ....
> 
> ...




Na wann biste denn mal bei und an der Elbe


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



Ecke86 schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir auch n paar gute Stellen? War die letzten 2 Tage in Lostau an ner Elbe...und so viel war da nich los! Pro Nacht 1 Aal is nicht viel...und auch nur 50er...
> 
> Und vielleicht weißt ja auch wo man gut mit Wobbler und GuFi losziehen kann?!




Gute Stellen kann man doch nicht einfach verraten aber ich kann dir sagen das in Lostau so einiges geht es kommt immer darauf an wann und wo man sitzt es sind doch meistens so viele Anhaltspunkte am Ufer zu finden achte mal drauf ich kenne da viele gute stellen


----------



## heuki1983 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Na wann biste denn mal bei und an der Elbe


 
Wo wollen wir dann mal los??

Ansitz oder Kunstköder? ---  Mir egal


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Nur mit Gummi


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Oder Wobblern


----------



## Ecke86 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Gute Stellen kann man doch nicht einfach verraten aber ich kann dir sagen das in Lostau so einiges geht es kommt immer darauf an wann und wo man sitzt es sind doch meistens so viele Anhaltspunkte am Ufer zu finden achte mal drauf ich kenne da viele gute stellen



Da hast du natürlich Recht! Mit den Anhaltspunkten tue ich mich noch schwer! Bin ja erst seit diesem Jahr " richtiger " Angler! 
Sonst war ich nur an ner Ehle unterwegs! Und das ist kein Vergleich...


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Ehle ist ein sehr gutes Gewässer da habe ich viel gelernt und viele große Fische gefangen schon 2 Hecht über 100cm


----------



## Ecke86 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ehrlich? Das ist ja krass! So große Fische waren es bei mir dann doch nicht! Aber 75er waren auch dabei! War gestern mal wieder gucken, bei uns in Vehlitz ist der Wasserstand sowas von flach...

Geht in der Ehle noch was auf Aal bei dem Wasserstand?


----------



## heuki1983 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Also weiß ja nicht wies bei euch in der Ehle so aussieht, aber wir fangen hier unsere Aale auch in flachen Flüssen ...

Wie meinst du denn mit Flach ???  0,5   -  1    - 2 Meter?


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Gerade in Vehlitz sind gute Aale hinten bei den silos ist eine tiefe Stelle da hatte ich auch schon einen von über 90cm


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Zur Zeit unter einem Meter allerdings gibt es auch viele Löcher wo die Fische dann stehen


----------



## Ecke86 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Gerade in Vehlitz sind gute Aale hinten bei den silos ist eine tiefe Stelle da hatte ich auch schon einen von über 90cm



Meinst du Richtung Dannigkow oder an ner Schweinestelle?
Wollte WE wieder los auf Aal...vlt guck ich ja mal an ner Ehle!?

Zur Zeit ist´s echt sehr Flach! Denke weit unter nem Meter! Manche stellen zumindest! Bin für Tips und Tricks dankbar @ WUTZ


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Hinten an den Schweineställen


----------



## Ecke86 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Hinten an den Schweineställen



Ahja...dann weiß ich auch die Locher...danke!

Vieleiht sieht man sich ja mal an ner Elbe...

Und hoffe auf weitere Hilfe hier im Forum! Danke!


----------



## WUTZ82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Kein Thema


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Alten Elbe(Magdeburg) aus ??

Das ist doch auch DAV - Gewässer oder??


Wollt da demnächst auch mal hinschauen!

Kann man da mit Auto ranfahren oder brauch man da ne genehmigung?

Hat jemand erfahrung an der alten Elbe/ lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren??


Gruß


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Ja richtig gesehen die machen da eine Umgehung kannst dann glaube ich direkt von der A14 da drauf fahren ist nicht schlecht



hab ich ja richtig vermutet. ne is wenn ich nachts nach Haus fahr für mich besser. Dann und wann trink ich doch mal zwei oder drei Biers, was ja schon eins zu viel ist. Ist die Brücke fertig, brauch ich nicht durch SBK fahren in einen solchen Fall :q Noch dazu spar ich Zeit. Über die A14 fahr ich nicht. Der kürzeste Weg ist über Halberstadt, dann Wolmirsleben, Borne und so. Oft fahr ich aber die B6n bis ASL und dann über nester wie Lust, Borne und so. Ist zwar pro Weg 15km länger aber besser zu fahren


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jannis warst du schon an der alten Elbe MD?


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

nein tut mir Leid, da kann ich nichts zu sagen


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Das Angeln an der Alten Elbe macht nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn über den in Magdeburg-Cracau befindlichen Wasserfall auch Wasser läuft. Da die Pegel in den letzten Tagen gestiegen sind, ist das nun wieder der Fall. Allerdings lohnt es jetzt auch wieder in den Buhnen zu angeln. Letzte Woche waren die Buhnen aufgrund des Niedrigwassers nicht sehr ertragreich, dafür hatten wir trotzdem schöne Zander auf freier Flussstrecke gefangen. Ein Guidingkunde von mir, der zuvor noch nie einen Zander gefangen hatte, konnte einen 83er und einen 85er überlisten. Bei einer Tour mit einem guten Freund gab es einen 94er für mich und einen 80er beim Kumpel. Am darauffolgenden Tag hatte ich noch einen 95er Hecht und zwei weitere Tage danach verlor ein anderer Kumpel von mir in meinem Beisein einen Zander, der eventuell sogar die Metermarke geknackt hätte, kurz vor der Landung. Darüber hinaus gab es eine ganze Reihe weitere Fische um die 70 cm. Selbstverständlich alles auf Kunstköder.
Hier ein paar Beweisfotos:






















Leider habe ich diese Woche wenig Zeit, werde aber sicher in der nächsten wieder einige Touren starten.
Wer kurze Anfahrtswege ans Wasser bevorzugt, wird an der Elbe allerdings nur noch selten größere Fische fangen. Die hervorragenden Zanderbestände sind ja nicht unbekannt und die Angelei konzentriert sich auf die wenigen gut erreichbaren Spots. Man muss sich die Fische schon erlaufen und sollte auch zu den entsprechenden Beißzeiten am Wasser sein. Teilweise kann man die Uhr danach stellen, wann Bisse erfolgen. Darüber hinaus, darf man nicht nur mit Gummi angeln. Die Wobblerfischerei ist eine lohnenswerte Sache und wird oft unterschätzt. Selbst Hechte lassen sich nachts gezielt mit Wobblern fangen.


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Jannis warst du schon an der alten Elbe MD?




nein in diesen Bereich verschlägt es mich nicht.

@Veit, sind tolle Pics #6


----------



## Ecke86 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Petri zu dem tollen Fang! Vieleicht ist ja auch einer von euch erfahrenen Anglern bereit mir irgendwann mal was zu zeigen?!


----------



## Ecke86 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

War gestern an ner Elbe...

Konnte 2 Barsche von 23 cm und 26 cm überlisten!
Mit Aal war nicht viel los! Auf Köderfisch hatte ich einen guten Biss, den ich durch eigene Dummheit versaut habe...

Mein Schwiegervater hat nebenbei gestipt und 45 Fische gefangen. 5 große Brassen, sehr viele Uklei, große Alande, Plötzen und  Rotfedern! Diese Fische schwimmen alle wieder!

Nächste Woche geht´s wieder los...


----------



## jannisO (1. August 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Meiner einer war Freitag auch wieder dort. Auf Aal war es nicht so doll diesmal. Ein babyaal hatte ich und 7 kleine Welse von etwa 18 bis 40cm.
Die Heimfahrt nachts um 2 war weniger supi. Kurz vor Borne lief ein Reh über die Straße und trotz eingeleiteter Vollbremsung erwischte ich es. 2000 Euro Schaden am Passat und einige Tage kein Auto. Nur gut das man versichert ist


----------



## Veit (1. August 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wirklich Mist mit dem Reh. Kann ich gut nachfühlen, wie es dir da geht, weil mir das selbe letztes Jahr auch passiert ist und der Schaden damals sogar noch höher war... Kopf hoch, es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## jannisO (1. August 2010)

*AW: Elbe Sachsen-Anhalt*

Danke Veit für deine Worte.
Denke früher oder später passiert so etwas immer einmal, wenn man öfters weitere Strecken fährt, wie du oder meine Person.
Es mag sich zwar komisch anhören und ich schwimme auch wenn ich relativ gut verdiene nicht im Geld aber ich bin froh das es jetzt passiert ist und nicht in 3 Wochen, wo ich mit meiner Familie kurz vorm Urlaub steh. 
Nichts desto trotz, wünsch ich ein solches Erlebnis niemanden anderen.


----------

